# Which way do you stir your coffee (or other beverage that requires stirring)



## d.healey (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm right handed and go clockwise


----------



## catsass (Jan 1, 2016)

Just say NO to repetitive motion injuries.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 1, 2016)

catsass said:


> Just say NO to repetitive motion injuries.


Which way does it go?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 1, 2016)

Clockwise for all beverages.

Still experimenting with different methods for soups and cereals.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 4, 2016)

Not enough chaos in a single direction stir. When I mix Emergen-C in the morning, I pour the powder into the glass, add water halfway to the top, then move the glass to get a clockwise rotation. (I'm right handed and live in the northern hemisphere.) Just as the liquid gets up to speed, I reverse the motion. After the initial chaos, it goes counterclockwise. This helps break up any clumps without dirtying a spoon.

Does this qualify me as a mixologist?


----------



## d.healey (Jan 4, 2016)

JonFairhurst said:


> Does this qualify me as a mixologist?


Yes Doctor.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 5, 2016)

I drink my coffee straight. None of that cream and sugar stuff for me. When I do drink any drink that needs something mixed in, I stir up and down.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 5, 2016)

JonFairhurst said:


> Does this qualify me as a mixologist?


Henceforth you shall be known as: JonFairhurst, M.E. (mixologist extraordinaire)


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 6, 2016)

Awesome. I like titles.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 7, 2016)

I found myself unconsciously stirring anti-clockwise today... what does it mean


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 7, 2016)

d.healey said:


> I found myself unconsciously stirring anti-clockwise today... what does it mean


This is a sign of struggle. Surely means you're about to create great art.

Any day now!


----------



## d.healey (Jan 7, 2016)

sleepy hollow said:


> This is a sign of struggle. Surely means you're about to create great art.
> Any day now!


Thank you Sensei. I feel enlightened.


----------



## Guffy (Jan 7, 2016)

sleepy hollow said:


> This is a sign of struggle. Surely means you're about to create great art.
> 
> Any day now!


I also stirred anti-clockwise today. I tried to stirr clockwise first but i didn't get the swirl i wanted, so i had to go anti-clockwise, which surprisingly worked well. Maybe anti-clockwise is what i was meant to do?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 8, 2016)

Fugdup said:


> I also stirred anti-clockwise today. I tried to stirr clockwise first but i didn't get the swirl i wanted, so i had to go anti-clockwise, which surprisingly worked well. Maybe anti-clockwise is what i was meant to do?


This is a sign of confusion. Surely means you're in search of the right direction. 
You want to be a better man, maybe even as good as Jddiggity1!


----------



## Studio E (Jan 8, 2016)

Damn it! I feel like I never gave this much thought, and now I'm asking myself the obvious question. What direction does Hans stir his in? I feel like I might need to hold off on writing until I can find this out. I don't want to further deepen the fissure between myself and great art by continuing to stir the wrong way. I KNEW I was doing something wrong, but this.....this is really disheartening to think of. If anyone knows which way Rctec does his coffee (or tea in case it varies), PLEASE, do the right thing and give it up so I can continue to try to be a legitimate composer. 

Meanwhile, I'll see what search results come up for Hans-stir-stirring-coffee-tea.......what else am I missing?


----------



## Studio E (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry, maybe I stirred too much sarcasm into my coffee this morning. Still, not far from the mark of many posts. I tease because I do love Hans......and coffee.


----------

